# IH/ RA covering Cornwall



## cornwallexracers (18 January 2015)

Can anyone reccomend a Monty Roberts practitioner who will travel to Cornwall? My 9 year old has gradually been getting worse with loading, we had a lesson this morning at 8.30, it took 20 mins to load him at home and then 2 hours to get him back in afterwards, and its only getting worse. He's always loaded and travelled well in our old box, we got a new (to us) lorry last April and he travelled well in that until last month when he stopped half was up the ramp and stayed there! I've travel my other two in the same box and neither of have an issue so I don't think its the box, however in addition to the loading he's now starting to rush out when being unloaded and I'm concerned sooner rather than later someone is going to get hurt. So I think it's time for some proper help, only I can't seem to find anyone within 200 miles!! Help!


----------



## neddy man (18 January 2015)

google "Monty Roberts practitioners " click Europe ,  scrole to  UK lists , about 7 shown  find the nearest to you.


----------



## Welly (18 January 2015)

Something must have changed? Have you tried traveling in the back with him and see what he does, you might find a simple solution, the lorry might be to low, to narrow, to  noisey or something else, would be a cheap fix, good luck.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (18 January 2015)

Try Gary Stevens, simply-horsemanship.co.uk.  Nice person, comes very recommended by many of our customers who've used him, and he covers Cornwall.


----------



## cornwallexracers (21 January 2015)

Thanks for the replies, we travelled a horse for a friend on Sunday, the first thing she said was 'oh its set up different to your old box' we hadn't even realised the new box is herringbone with head closest to the cab and tail to the ramp, the old box which ishe was 100% in was herringbone with head to the ramp and tail to the cab. I'm wondering if this is the root of the problem?! 

We're altering the layout this week so its head to the ramp and will try him this weekend with the old boy who travels fine and see if it makes a difference. If not then will get someone to come and help.


----------



## Under-the-radar (27 January 2015)

http://www.dan-wilson-cornwall.co.uk

Used to ride for MR - don't know if he still does, but I was very impressed when I watched him work before.


----------



## cornwallexracers (28 January 2015)

Under-the-radar said:



http://www.dan-wilson-cornwall.co.uk

Used to ride for MR - don't know if he still does, but I was very impressed when I watched him work before.
		
Click to expand...

He was actually my first port of call, but doesn't answer the phone, respond to email or voicemails, so I assume he's no longer going? Shame really as he dealt with a horse of ours some years ago quite successfully.


----------



## Under-the-radar (4 February 2015)

I think he must be as his facebook page only got set up in December 2014!


----------

